# Jeffries named Starting SF



## Shanghai Kid

This is from the realgm message board.

"This comes from the meet & greet with Eddie at MCI tonight for season ticket holders. I wasn't there, but Imperium was and gave me a ring. JJ was also there and Eddie announced that JJ is his starting SF to the crowd and JJ himself. Eddie also said that JJ has been cleared for full scale workouts and is just about 100% healthy. Eddie also said that the team will concentrate on defense this season. I'm sure some other season ticket holders will bring some more info. "


----------



## BCH

There is plenty of time for that to change before the season.


----------



## MJG

At best I would take this as a "It's his job to lose" type of thing. I can't imagine the coaching staff would have already made their choice. However, he is my personal choice, so I'm still happy about the news


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

I am surprised that he would even say that although it is not a big deal.


----------



## jazzy1

I heard it was said in a half joking manner. 

I have actually spoken with JJ , it was coming out of a restaurant bathroom but he said basically that his knee was fine and that he was ready. He said he looks forward to being a floor leader he said he see's his self like a Pippen type. 

He said the coach wants him to be one of the teams primary ball handlers so thats what he's been working on. 

He also said everyone was excited about Arenas and the season. Oddly enuff he said the player to watch this season is Dixon he said Juan is working really hard.


----------



## grizzoistight

Jarvis hayes is a million times better


----------



## jazzy1

I also think when practice starts there won't be any doubt that Hayes is a stud. He'll be one of the top rookies. Not many have seen him because his team was disqualified but we got lucky to get him. WE are actually lucky for a change.

We're gonna really enjoy this season. This is gonna be the most fun in a long time as a Wizards fan. Last year was horrible the year before was great MJ's 1st here but last year sucked.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

How is Jarvis Hayes better? Jeffries can pass, rebound, shoot the 3, and he's damn fast for someone who is 6'11. He's got long arms and he'll help us out defensively, and he'll be able to post up most SFs in the league. Jarvis Hayes is only 6'6, he would get killed by taller SF's. 


Jarvis is probably good, but he's a SG, I'm glad we're starting Jeffries. It'll make us that much better of a rebounding team.


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> How is Jarvis Hayes better? Jeffries can pass, rebound, shoot the 3, and he's damn fast for someone who is 6'11. He's got long arms and he'll help us out defensively, and he'll be able to post up most SFs in the league. Jarvis Hayes is only 6'6, he would get killed by taller SF's.
> 
> 
> Jarvis is probably good, but he's a SG, I'm glad we're starting Jeffries. It'll make us that much better of a rebounding team.


Jarvis is a legit 6'7 he has a pure stroke is much faster and more explosive than JJ is. He has a nice posty game also. Neither is a great defender but Hayes being the better athlete fits better there. Get killed by whom at that spot He's big enuff, I have serious doubts if JJ has good enuff agility to play the 3. Collins wouldn't play him there last year for fear he'd get exposed defensively. 

I dont want to get into a thing about who's better I hope both are as good as we're both saying it'll just make the team stronger. I just have my doubts with JJ playing sf coming off of a torn ACL makes me question his quickness playing there. I had doubts before but I sure have more questions after the injury. 

I hope JJ's a more level headed Lamar Odom type we'd be set then but I feel Hayes is a stud. You watch when camp starts you'll see what I mean.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Jarvis hayes is a million times better


Grizzo you are crazy. People forget how good Jared Jeffries was in college. Jefferies has the chance to be a poor man's KG, as he has the size (a legit 6'11) with ball handling and shooting from the perimeter ability. Just cause he tore his ACL doesn't make him less of a player. 

Jarvis Hayes never took his team to a final four like Jared did and Jared only played for two years. I think a lot of people sleep on Jared Jeffries and the thing is, he has a high ceiling on his talent. Especially if he feels out. He can be a better version of Danny Manning if he gets stronger, IMO.


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Jazzy, I have heard that the 6'7 thing is exaggerated, but if you know for a fact than I'll take your word for it. As for post game goes, he's not going to be able to post up any SF's in the league. Much faster and more explosive? That's questionable. And I would rather have a fast 6'10 player who can pass and rebound than a fast 6'7 player who can shoot. When it comes down to it, Hayes is basically a 2 guard. 

As far as defense goes, Jeffries was known to be a good defender coming out of college. He has long arms, and potential to be a Scotty Pippen type defender. I agree that it might be risky playing JJ at the 3 coming off an injury, but it's better than a 3 guard lineup. 


As far as agility goes, I think your underestimating JJ. Watch this http://www.mcicenter.com/wizards/video/Feature_Jeffries_hi.wmv


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

Nice clip... Peace


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Jazzy, I have heard that the 6'7 thing is exaggerated, but if you know for a fact than I'll take your word for it. As for post game goes, he's not going to be able to post up any SF's in the league. Much faster and more explosive? That's questionable. And I would rather have a fast 6'10 player who can pass and rebound than a fast 6'7 player who can shoot. When it comes down to it, Hayes is basically a 2 guard.
> 
> As far as defense goes, Jeffries was known to be a good defender coming out of college. He has long arms, and potential to be a Scotty Pippen type defender. I agree that it might be risky playing JJ at the 3 coming off an injury, but it's better than a 3 guard lineup.
> 
> 
> As far as agility goes, I think your underestimating JJ. Watch this http://www.mcicenter.com/wizards/video/Feature_Jeffries_hi.wmv




I just don't know where you're getting the fast thing from . I wouldn't characterize JJ as fast at all. Hayes is very explosive much more so than JJ. Don't take my word for it ask around. JJ isn't explosive at all really that dioesn't mean he's not a good player just that he doesn't jump outta the gym. 

Hayes does have a post game he's 6'7 and he's about 220lbs. Plenty big and quick enuff. He doesn't have as good a handle as JJ does but why would you want another dribbler in that line-up with Arenas and Stack dribbling the ball to death already. Stack likes to have the ball in his hands a whole lot. Spent all last season complaining about it. Arenas is also a constant dribbler so to have a guy who doesn't need the ball who can work off of screens and post ups will be helpful and provide the neccessary spacing on the floor. 

JJ doesn't really have a good stroke at all so teams will just sag on the Wizards backcourt byt with Hayes the defense will have to spread to prevent him from scoring. 

JJ as a Pippen type defender is a huge stretch. 

I like Hayes better . JJ is either sink or swim. He's either versatile or a tweener hard to tell how much potential he has ,he's talented for sure.

Most sf are 6'7 6'8 so I don't see that as a problem for Hayes he's alittle bigger than Stack and Stack played there also. Hayes could be a two also but so could most sf's in the league. There aren't that many 6'10-6'11 sf's.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

Aiight... No disrepsect... But don't you think you already have enough shooters on the team let alone in the startin lineup if you'd include Hayes at SF?... Think bout it Arenas loves to shoot while not bein that great of a distributer... Stack as you've said make's love to the ball while takin cats off the dribble... Kwame will need the touches in the paint to show what he can do... Haywood(assumin he starts)will be the grind man with the boards and blocks... Why have a third shooter in that lineup?... Jus my opinion... JJ isn't Pipp or Odom... But he could help distribute at times when the team is jus standin around watchin Stack and Arenas... While producin jus as many points and more rebounds and steals from SF as Hayes would... Hayes is the more explosive scorer but JJ has more of an all around game while providin that hustle that's been missin in the startin lineup... Would you agree?... I don't see any prob wit JJ startin at the SF for real... Let Hayes come off the bench... The onle prob I see for the Wiz is findin mins for Hughes and Dixon... Peace


----------



## Shanghai Kid

Ya, if Hayes is in the starting line up he's going to have to do other things than shoot, he's going to have to rebound, pass, defend. That was the problem with last year, we had Stack at small forward and it took away from our rebounding. The bigger the frontcourt is, the better. Jeffries just fits in perfectly. He's more of a natural 3 than Hayes. Hayes is better coming off the bench where he can use his postgame on backups.


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> Ya, if Hayes is in the starting line up he's going to have to do other things than shoot, he's going to have to rebound, pass, defend. That was the problem with last year, we had Stack at small forward and it took away from our rebounding. The bigger the frontcourt is, the better. Jeffries just fits in perfectly. He's more of a natural 3 than Hayes. Hayes is better coming off the bench where he can use his postgame on backups.


How is JJ a natural sf, he has never played the postion. In College JJ was a pf and a center. Even last year he was a pf he's never shown sf skills before.

Hayes played sf in college and in the pro's. Hayes isn't Stack the comparison isn't accurate, Hayes is bigger and maybe more explosive. He's a shooter while Stacks a scorer.


----------



## jazzy1

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Aiight... No disrepsect... But don't you think you already have enough shooters on the team let alone in the startin lineup if you'd include Hayes at SF?... Think bout it Arenas loves to shoot while not bein that great of a distributer... Stack as you've said make's love to the ball while takin cats off the dribble... Kwame will need the touches in the paint to show what he can do... Haywood(assumin he starts)will be the grind man with the boards and blocks... Why have a third shooter in that lineup?... Jus my opinion... JJ isn't Pipp or Odom... But he could help distribute at times when the team is jus standin around watchin Stack and Arenas... While producin jus as many points and more rebounds and steals from SF as Hayes would... Hayes is the more explosive scorer but JJ has more of an all around game while providin that hustle that's been missin in the startin lineup... Would you agree?... I don't see any prob wit JJ startin at the SF for real... Let Hayes come off the bench... The onle prob I see for the Wiz is findin mins for Hughes and Dixon... Peace



I don't understand your argument. I said Arenas and Stack like to hold the ball and dribble, they're scorers not shooters there's a big diofference. Hayes is a shooter something the Wizards didn't have last season. 

Last season the Wizards had too many dribbblers not enuff long range shooters, too many teams sagged and played for the dribble drives the Wiz had no one to stretch the floor. 

Hayes can stretch the floor creating better floor spacing. He doesn't require the ball to do dribbling all he requires is movement. 

In your argument you want to put another player on the floor who wants to dribble it WHY that would put 3 dribblers on the floor and not any shooters. Arenas distributes the ball fine he averaged 6 assists last season JJ has not displayed the ability to distribute the ball that well yet. 

Adding a shooter and an off the BALL scorer to 2 other slashers to me makes good floor balance.It allows the defense to honor the shooter creating more of a driving lane. With JJ's inability to hit the outside jumper his man is sure to sag and clog things up.


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>Shanghai Kid</b>!
> How is Jarvis Hayes better? Jeffries can pass, rebound, shoot the 3, and he's damn fast for someone who is 6'11. He's got long arms and he'll help us out defensively, and he'll be able to post up most SFs in the league. Jarvis Hayes is only 6'6, he would get killed by taller SF's.
> 
> 
> Jarvis is probably good, but he's a SG, I'm glad we're starting Jeffries. It'll make us that much better of a rebounding team.



JJ doesn't shoot as good as Jarvis. Jarvis has the best stroke I have ever seen :yes:


----------



## Shanghai Kid

How good of a shooter is Jarvis? Are we talking Ray Allen or Larry Hughes? If he's that good of a shooter, than I'm all for him getting his pt.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

> Adding a shooter and an off the BALL scorer to 2 other slashers to me makes good floor balance.It allows the defense to honor the shooter creating more of a driving lane. With JJ's inability to hit the outside jumper his man is sure to sag and clog things up.


Hopefully your right... I jus disagree for the most part... It's coo though I still respect ya opinion... Either way both should provide some different looks at the 3... Peace


----------



## TMOD

I don't think either of them will need to start to be effective...in fact, I think how Gil and Stack are playing, and the defense will dictate which one plays more.


> How good of a shooter is Jarvis? Are we talking Ray Allen or Larry Hughes? If he's that good of a shooter, than I'm all for him getting his pt.


 We're talking Mitch Richmond.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

> How is JJ a natural sf, he has never played the postion. In College JJ was a pf and a center. Even last year he was a pf he's never shown sf skills before.
> 
> Hayes played sf in college and in the pro's. Hayes isn't Stack the comparison isn't accurate, Hayes is bigger and maybe more explosive. He's a shooter while Stacks a scorer.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you how JJ is a 3. College ball is small ball. Lots of 3's in the NBA today played 4 in college, lots of 4's played 5, lots of 1's played 2 (Arenas), lots of 2's played 3. Get the picture?  Jeffries has a game of a 3 (that's why he's a natural sf). Though he's not an outside shooter, he is no where closer to a banger/inside player. He's a mid-ranged team player who does a lot of things. Plus, he's not strong enough to play the 4.
> 
> BTW, Hayes is a shooter like Ray Allen (not saying he'll have the same career or FG%).
Click to expand...


----------



## Nmage

I'm not sold on J.J. as a SF. I think his natural position is PF. He fits the mold of the KG & Dirk neo-PF though I am in no way putting him on their level.

I would like to see if they could swap J.J. for Seattle's Radmanovic (who can play the 3 and may be better suited for it) or perhaps trade Hughes to Denver for Rodney White (& change)...

Anyway...
I don't think he matches up well with the better SF in the league.


----------



## Nmage

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> ...College ball is small ball. Lots of 3's in the NBA today played 4 in college, lots of 4's played 5, lots of 1's played 2 (Arenas), lots of 2's played 3. Get the picture?  Jeffries has a game of a 3 (that's why he's a natural sf). Though he's not an outside shooter, he is no where closer to a banger/inside player. He's a mid-ranged team player who does a lot of things. Plus, he's not strong enough to play the 4.


Jeffries is a finesse player. Your description: _"Though he's not an outside shooter, he is no where closer to a banger/inside player. "_ ... makes him sound like a "tweener". He's has tried to bulk up and he can hit the outside shot much like Rasheed Wallace but I don't think he's a 3. His game is at least a High-Post Game - Face-Up, though I think he can play with his back-to-the-basket. Finesse, though, not power.

You're right. He's not a banger, yet. But that doesn't mean he can't or never will be able to play in the lane.

Dr. J and Larry Bird are, IMO, the classic examples of SF. J.J. doesn't fit that mold. Unless you are ready to classify Dirk & K.G. as SF, I think you would be hard pressed to say JJ is one too.

I don't think he can take opposing SF's off the dribble. And if he's not much of an outside shooting threat then his game at SF would be very limited. He has to be respectable if not exception at one or the other or both.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, outside of Arenas, I'd like to see you list other players who spent their whole college careers playing SG then successfully converted over to PG in the pro's. I doubt very seriously if you can come up with many.

PG is perhaps the hardest position to learn on-the-fly. Arenas is the exception and not the rule. For every successful conversion there are tons more that fail. What happened to Larry Hughes being a PG?


----------



## sMaK

I think that since Jared Jeffries got hurt alot of people just think he sucks and since Hayes was drafted this year hes better. They were drafted at almost the same spot. I think Jeffries is a way better fit for the Wizards right now. In college he did everything for Indiana when he took them to the championship game.


----------



## TMOD

> Also, outside of Arenas, I'd like to see you list other players who spent their whole college careers playing SG then successfully converted over to PG in the pro's. I doubt very seriously if you can come up with many.


 Tons...but they played there out of necessity or because it was practical...doesn't mean they didn't have point guard skills. Baron Davis is one. Usually, the best scorer is at the two, and most NBA points are 6'3...which is sg size in college. Arenas was special because he showed no point guard skills at Arizona...


----------



## Nmage

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Tons...but they played there out of necessity or because it was practical...doesn't mean they didn't have point guard skills. Baron Davis is one. Usually, the best scorer is at the two, and most NBA points are 6'3...which is sg size in college. Arenas was special because he showed no point guard skills at Arizona...


Are you saying Baron Davis did or did not play PG at UCLA??

Your point about Arenas is exactly what I'm saying. As far as so-called PG playing SG out of necessity, I'm not arguing that point. That's why I tried to stipulate - their WHOLE college career and you can include lifetime basketball career as far as that's concerned.

Now, did Baron Davis play his whole college career at SG (if he played that at all)? 

He played 2 years with Earl Watson, I presume, and, perhaps, two years without another PG at UCLA (I can only remember them together... and I do remember B.D. with the ball in his hand a lot...)


----------



## Nmage

I stand corrected... Baron Davis and Earl Watson were apparently in the same Freshman class at UCLA.

However, I did find articles that specifically said B.D. was a PG, both in college and especially coming out of high school (which would perhaps be the most accurate way of telling what a players "natural" position is.)

UCLA Lands The "Baron": High school star *Point Guard turns down Kansas, NBA, decides to play for UCLA


----------



## TMOD

I'm not sure what the whole point on Arenas in this thread was about - but in any case, the basic fact is this: no pure SGs become pure PGs in the NBA...a guy who played the 2 as a scorer, could become a scoring point (Arenas)...a guy who had point skills as a college 2 guard, could become a pure pg in the league...I don't think there are ever changes of position more drastic than that for point guards. Arenas left after 2 years...he never played PG because Jason Gardner was there...we can speculate what he would've done at the point in those two years, or how he would've faired in his Junior and Senior seasons...he very well could've been capable of playing PG, but he was a scorer for Arizona.


----------



## Nmage

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> I'll tell you how JJ is a 3. College ball is small ball. Lots of 3's in the NBA today played 4 in college, lots of 4's played 5, *lots of 1's played 2 (Arenas),* lots of 2's played 3. Get the picture?  Jeffries has a game of a 3 (that's why he's a natural sf). Though he's not an outside shooter, he is no where closer to a banger/inside player. He's a mid-ranged team player who does a lot of things. Plus, he's not strong enough to play the 4.


*TMOD...*

That's how Arenas got into this. And no one, at least not me, is arguing about his conversion to PG. I describe him as the exception to the rule. I also like your description:No pure SGs become pure PGs in the NBA
No pure SGs become pure PGs in the NBA
 Back on topic, I think the transition from PF to SF is perhaps the next most difficult conversion. Making either conversion [SG-to-PG...or...PF-to-SF] requires have a whole different mindset. A player would have to unlearn so much that has become instinctive for them and their "old" position...


----------



## FanOfAll8472

I admit, there might be some trouble finding some 2's in college who play 1 now, but lemme try. Jay Williams (for quite a bit, Duhon took point), I'm not sure about Jason Terry, but from his game it almost seems like he played 2 in college (he's got about zip instincts at 1). I think NVE played 2 in college but I'm not sure about that. Dwayne Wade, Reece Gaines . I'm uncertain about Marbury...if you guys could help me out with Jason Terry and NVE also that would appreciated. BTW, Larry Hughes came into the NBA playing 2 and played 2 for awhile, before Larry Brown tried to play him at 1. That didnt work and the rest of the teams who got him are dumb and tried the exact same thing.

I guess you're right on JJ being a tweener more than anything. But I wouldnt trade him for Radman. When he came into the draft a few years back, everyone was wowed at his ability to shoot the outside shot, then he dunked ferociously on some other guy. Then his stock soared. However, he hasnt shown the instincts or the athletic ability. All he really does is shoot. :no:


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

Van Excel played the point wit Cinci... Terry played the two at Zona while Bibby ran the point but switched to the point when Bibbs left... Hughes was a point wit Slu also... To answer your question... All of them were score'n points... Marbury was a point also... He was a distributer and score'r but the truest point that you've mentioned.


> That didnt work and the rest of the teams who got him are dumb and tried the exact same thing.


Your right if they'd play Hughes as a two they'd be happier bout his production and surprised by his distribution... My question is who will get the mins off the bench at the swing spots?... Hughes... Dixon... Hayes or Jeffries?... I'd be interested in hearin your choices and reasons for them.


----------



## Nmage

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> Hughes was a point wit Slu also...
> 
> My question is who will get the mins off the bench at the swing spots?... Hughes... Dixon... Hayes or Jeffries?... I'd be interested in hearin your choices and reasons for them.


All the 1998 Draft Info. I've seen shows Hughes as a SG. I can't remember personally but I didn't think he was a point. Larry's bad shooting probably forced his move to PG.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/1998/draft/players/larry.hughes.html 

As far as your question, the question of who starts has to be answered first. I haven't figured that out and that's why I would try to trade for a young, inexpensive SF.... Maybe Shane Battier???.... Maybe not!

<u>......STARTERS......</u>
PG - ARENAS .............. [34mpg]
SG - STACKHOUSE ....... [36mpg] - 12mpg @ SF 
SF - HAYES .............. [26mpg]
PF - BROWN .............. [28mpg]
C - HAYWOOD .......... [28mpg]

<u>......BENCH......</u>
PG - HUGHES .............. [22mpg] 14 - PG / 8 - SG 
SG - DIXON .............. [16mpg] 
SF - JEFFRIES .............. [20mpg] slip @ SF/PF 
PF - THOMAS .............. [15mpg] slip @ PF/C
C - WHITE .............. [15mpg]

<u> 4Qtr. LINE-UP </u> 
PG - ARENAS 
SG - HUGHES 
SF - STACKHOUSE 
PF - Coach's Decision 
C - Coach's Decision

That's my poor stab at it. :sigh: Who knows??

With their personnel as-is it really makes it hard to figure out the rotation and roles. They have Jahidi White who can easily draw (you would think) the kind of player at the 3, if no other trades are desirable. The pieces just aren't fittin', IMO. Etan Thomas and Latner can fill in the extra minutes left over at PF/C if White is traded.

I would start HAYES because he would be more natural at the position, though I would rather have him come off the bench. Having Jeffries come off the bench at either SF/PF should give him an advantage against other teams second unit.

The 4 Qtr. Squad with HUGHES at SG would mostly be from an experience stand-point.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

> All the 1998 Draft Info. I've seen shows Hughes as a SG. I can't remember personally but I didn't think he was a point. Larry's bad shooting probably forced his move to PG


Dirty.. I live in St. Louis.. Bout half a mile from where he played... Watched most of his games in person at the Kiel... He ran the point at SLU under Coach Spoon for one season then he left for the NBA... I guess the Draft info you have was projectin him as a NBA two... Which is exactly what he is... I like that player break down too... You think Haywood will step up his game and become a double double man?... Peace


----------



## Nmage

They got to trust them with minutes...

Trust them with mistakes. Now that Jordans gone and even with Arenas I haven't heard anyone suggesting that they should make the playoffs. So there should be no pressure on them. 

I think they can make it because they will have one of the better frontlines if Kwame plays decent.

It will be interesting to see. How Orlando just gave up Haywood is crazy. He will be decent. They don't need him to score with Arenas, Stack & Co.
--------------------------------
You're from St. Louis? Are you disappointed in Hughes? Did you think he would be a better pro?

What team do you think he's suited for?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

> How Orlando just gave up Haywood is crazy. He will be decent. They don't need him to score with Arenas, Stack & Co.


No ****... I was thinkin the same thing... He could easilly put up 10 and 10 from by hustlin on the boards alone... It's funny though cuz that's the main thing the Magic are lackin right now... Juwan's not a C... Atleast in my opinion he isn't... Hunter's too skinny to play there so they really blew it with that one.



> You're from St. Louis? Are you disappointed in Hughes? Did you think he would be a better pro?


Yeah... The Lou's been my home since bout 85... I ain't been disappointed wit Larry... The cat has always been bounced from the point to the two then back then forth now goin into his third team... I really thought last year was the year for him to break out but as all ya'll Wiz fans know better than I do there was alot of pressure that was put on the young talent which led to turmoil on the squad... But if ya look at his career numbers you can't say he hasn't been productive... He's scored when he's been asked to score... He's adapted to runnin the team when asked to... He's been asked to run second fiddle to scorers like AI.. Stack and MJ... Jamison and Marshall... He's jus not a second fiddle type of player in my opinion... I hope he takes on the 6th man role wit the Wiz cuz I truly think this team is his best opportunity to make his mark on a team... If ya'll think I wrong and he's garbage jus send him to my CLipps and he'd be a star... Sorry for the long post... Peace


----------



## Nmage

*Eagle...*

Actually I'm from Southern Illinois.... which is, quiet as it is kept, Cardinal Land. And I'm just a fan of the league in general.

Yeah, Larry does need room to roam...

Don't know if you saw my proposed trade to deal him to Denver... That might give him an opportunity for him to shine.

Trade: {HUGHES} - for - {WHITE + filler} 

Both players may be the Odd-Man Out on their respective teams.

Oh well... Stay UP! 
Peace!


----------



## lakerking8

Steve francis played sg in college


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz

*Nmage* 


> Oh well... Stay UP!


Same to ya dirty... What part of Southern Illinois are you from?... You get a chance to watch them Cards today?... They finally turnin it around... My bad... Back to the topic... I seriously hope the Wiz do some good things this year... They are my second favorite team... How many games do you think they'll win this season?... Peace


----------



## darkballa

man jefries aint bad but i got another idea

C-Haywood
PF-K. Brown
SF-Stackhouse
SG-larry hughes
PG-arenas

that is probably the best i could come up with their roster right now. hughes can finally geet back to his 1st postition as he struggled at pg. stackhouse played well on the SF position last year.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> man jefries aint bad but i got another idea
> 
> C-Haywood
> PF-K. Brown
> SF-Stackhouse
> SG-larry hughes
> PG-arenas
> 
> that is probably the best i could come up with their roster right now. hughes can finally geet back to his 1st postition as he struggled at pg. stackhouse played well on the SF position last year.


That's one of the three possible lineups that we could put out there realistically, and it's probably the one that would get us the most wins this season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I heard it was said in a half joking manner.
> 
> I have actually spoken with JJ , it was coming out of a restaurant bathroom but he said basically that his knee was fine and that he was ready. He said he looks forward to being a floor leader he said he see's his self like a Pippen type.
> 
> He said the coach wants him to be one of the teams primary ball handlers so thats what he's been working on.
> 
> He also said everyone was excited about Arenas and the season. Oddly enuff he said the player to watch this season is Dixon he said Juan is working really hard.


He said all this stuff to you when he was coming out of a restaurant bathroom?

It sounds like you were interviewing, or even interrogating him.


----------



## Future Serial Killer

Jared Jeffries


----------



## Starbury03

You shouldn't name starters this early you need competion in camp plus he was injured most f last season why would he be named starter after not even playing in a game since then.


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> You shouldn't name starters this early you need competion in camp plus he was injured most f last season why would he be named starter after not even playing in a game since then.


:yes:


----------



## ATLien

Don't count out Jarvis. He has a sweet stroke and the heart to improve. I'm not saying Jared doesn't, but Jarvis will make an impact & will eventually take over the starters role at SF. It's only a matter of time


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Don't count out Jarvis. He has a sweet stroke and the heart to improve. I'm not saying Jared doesn't, but Jarvis will make an impact & will eventually take over the starters role at SF. It's only a matter of time


Yeah, I prefer JH also because it looks like he will make a huge impact like 'Jeffries'- -


----------

